# Luffy vs Magellan rematch



## Genma1998 (May 4, 2014)

Luffy put up a good fight before the timeskip but was sadly beaten in the end.
How do you think current Luffy would do now?
The fight starts the same as it did in Impel Down. 
Both are bloodlusted.

Scenario 1: Luffy didn't develop any antibodies against the poison.
Scenario 2: He did.
Edit: If it's a stomp in Luffy's favor: Magellan is bloodlust and Luffy isn't.


----------



## Dellinger (May 4, 2014)

Luffy should win even without antibodies.

The second scenario is overkill.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 4, 2014)

If Luffy can beat him before Magellan whips out Kinjite, great, but if it comes out, Luffy dies whether he has anti-bodies or not.


----------



## Venom (May 4, 2014)

Kinjite stomps Luffy in all scenarios


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2014)

Luffy still loses to Magellan. 

The only thing that should have little to no effect, now, is the normal poison that Magellan uses, as Luffy developed an immunity to it. 

But that does not save him from Kinjite. 

I doubt that even someone with CoA could survive a Kinjite Drenching. 

No reason to think that.


----------



## Kings Disposition (May 4, 2014)

Luffy should be able to win this time. He has the speed to dodge most of Magellan's poison attacks (even pre-skip Luffy was dodging a few of them) and he'll be able to attack without poisoning himself by using Haki.

Magellan's poison cloud can still be a threat however since CoA won't be able to protect against that at all. And when Hell's Judgment is activated, it'll be problematic once it starts spreads everywhere. Regular punches/kicks might get drenched in too much of it even with Haki but Luffy should be able to take him out with larger attacks like EG before it spreads all over the place.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

Luffy can win before Kinjite comes out, remember how much damage he was causing Magellan pre TS, imagine post TS .


----------



## Magician (May 4, 2014)

Giving it to Magellan.

He was around Shiliew's level who should've been close to Yami Teach.


----------



## blueframe01 (May 4, 2014)

Mageallen seems a little suspect defensively, while i think in terms of offense, he would require nothing lesser than kinjite to actually hurt Luffy. If Luffy is bloodlusted from the get go, i cant see him losing this. He's speed should overwhelm Mage & EGG should be able to KO him while keeping himself safe with the COA coating.


----------



## tanman (May 5, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Giving it to Magellan.
> 
> He was around Shiliew's level who should've been close to Yami Teach.



The way I see it Luffy (like Ace) is also close to Yami Teach.


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2014)

But was Ace truly close to Yami Teach? 

I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the guy who was tanking WB's quakes mid-diffed Ace.

Just a thought.

Magellan>Teach>Ace>Magellan
Teach>Ace>Luffy (as of right now) 
Magellan>Teach>Ace>Luffy


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 5, 2014)

Magellan was never > Teach .

Teach was his arrogant and CIS self and was just talking to Magellan when he attacked . 

Teach after getting the antidote went to fuck Magellan and he fucked with Magellan so bad he couldn't even move . 

Teach > Magellan . Magellan only got the upper hand because of CIS and Teach's arrogant and stupid personality and always takes the first punch because he's running his mouth, even if he's superior to his opponent(Luffy vs Teach, Ace vs Teach, Sengoku vs Teach, WB vs Teach and Magellan vs Teach) . Once Blackbeard is in the mindset of the fight and knows he's in a fight Magellan is totally fucked to his bones . Again .


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2014)

I didn't base my claim of Magellan being stronger than Teach on their first encounter. 

In fact, I don't really ever use that argument. 

If they had an IC fight, Magellan would win 10 times out of 10. 

In terms of ranking in the OP verse, Teach should be _slightly_ above Magallan, but this is where match-ups play a role. 

Someone like Magellan is _generally_ above the level of Ace, but Ace would logically still win, due to match-ups.


----------



## tanman (May 5, 2014)

I see it as:

Jozu/Doflamingo > Yami Blackbeard/Law > Luffy > Magellan/Ace/Zoro/Shiliew/Vergo

I just threw in those other characters for a frame of reference. 
Of course, Magellan would beat Yami Teach in a match-up, though.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 5, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I didn't base my claim of Magellan being stronger than Teach on their first encounter.
> 
> In fact, I don't really ever use that argument.
> 
> ...



He uses Kurouzu and touches Magellan, Magellan is no longer able to use DF ... And he punches Magellan into death .

Or uses Black Hole to suck Magellan into the ground made of Darkness . I don't really see match up being bad for Teach . He can still use Black Hole that would take everything Magellan has into the ground .


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> He uses Kurouzu and touches Magellan, Magellan is no longer able to use DF ... And he punches Magellan into death .
> 
> Or uses Black Hole to suck Magellan into the ground made of Darkness . I don't really see match up being bad for Teach . He can still use Black Hole that would take everything Magellan has into the ground .



Yea. Kurozu is definitely not working here. 
We saw that Ace was able to counter it by launching his Fire-Lances at Teach. 

The only difference between Hydras and Ace's Fire-Lances is that Teach is literally done once he gets hit. 

As for Black Hole... correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't recall it having a gravitational pull, like Kurozu does. 

For it to actually suck things in they have to be on the ground and still. 

Venom Road is Magellan's key to success, if that's the case.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 5, 2014)

Well, you might be right, the thing is that Teach showed too little of Yami Yami no Mi at time, hope he shows more, well so we may never know how he butt fucked Magellan afterwards .


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2014)

I think the most logical conclusion is that he ganged up on Magellan with his crew.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 5, 2014)

Possible .


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 5, 2014)

Magellan loses, unless he uses his final "Poison move"


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2014)

^So he doesn't lose...


----------



## Bonly (May 5, 2014)

I'd go with Luffy to win. A tired Luffy who just left floor three was able to dodge most of Magellan's attacks and even after he took on the poison which causes great pain, Luffy still managed to dodge a few of Magellan's attack until poison cloud came into play. A fresh Luffy Time skip Luffy should be able enough to do the same. And without hardening Luffy managed to OHKO a Pacifista which IIRC a Pacifista was capable of taking on many of the SH's attacks and kept on coming until a combo attack by the M3. While Magellan is strong I doubt he'll be taking many of Luffy's attack and keep going.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 6, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> But was Ace truly close to Yami Teach?


No. The only reason there was even a fight was because Blackbeard was yapping like a moron about his powers, and he was trying to get Ace to join his crew, before he got the idea to turn him in. With CIS flipped off, and the intent to kill on, the fight probably would have been won at an even lower diff.


RobLucciRapes said:


> I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the guy who was tanking WB's quakes mid-diffed Ace.


The fact that Blackbeard took blows from Whitebeard and Sengoku shows that Ace was nowhere near putting Blackbeard down, so mid diff is perfectly reasonable.


RobLucciRapes said:


> Yea. Kurozu is definitely not working here.
> We saw that Ace was able to counter it by launching his Fire-Lances at Teach.
> 
> The only difference between Hydras and Ace's Fire-Lances is that Teach is literally done once he gets hit.
> ...


From what's been shown, yeah, Black Hole is when Blackbeard's darkness spreads and absorbs objects that it comes into contact with, Black Vortex is when Blackbeard draws in opponents with gravity.


----------



## Kings Disposition (May 6, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Yea. Kurozu is definitely not working here.
> We saw that Ace was able to counter it by launching his Fire-Lances at Teach.
> 
> The only difference between Hydras and Ace's Fire-Lances is that Teach is literally done once he gets hit.


Ace never countered Black Vortex. BB successfully pull it off twice and Ace couldn't do anything to stop it (he only managed to land an attack while being pulled in). 

But yes, Black Vortex definitely won't help against Magellan since using it will only help to poison himself.


----------



## Rob (May 6, 2014)

Well, I'm glad we all agree


----------



## Devroux (May 6, 2014)

Bonly said:


> I'd go with Luffy to win. A tired Luffy who just left floor three was able to dodge most of Magellan's attacks and even after he took on the poison which causes great pain, Luffy still managed to dodge a few of Magellan's attack until poison cloud came into play. A fresh Luffy Time skip Luffy should be able enough to do the same. And without hardening Luffy managed to OHKO a Pacifista which IIRC a Pacifista was capable of taking on many of the SH's attacks and kept on coming until a combo attack by the M3. While Magellan is strong I doubt he'll be taking many of Luffy's attack and keep going.



^This.

Magellan wins assuming Luffy doesn't whip out anything like Elephant Gun or Grizzly Magnum, which don't take the preparation time something like that would have pre-time skip. Kinjite is useful, but that makes everything a little more fair. But then again, Luffy's speed is boosted, as well as the little precog he gets from Haki.


----------



## MYJC (May 11, 2014)

You'd have to be pretty badly underestimating Luffy to think he'd lose this. 

Even pre-TS his attacks were doing significant damage to Magellan and he was faster. Post-TS Luffy just flat out pummels Magellan, especially with poison immunity. 

Kinjite is a non-factor because Magellan isn't getting a chance to use it.


----------



## Coruscation (May 11, 2014)

> Kinjite is a non-factor because Magellan isn't getting a chance to use it.



How much of a "chance" does he need to use it? It's not like it takes charge up time or leaves him vulnerable or anything of the sort. It's just like bringing out a Hydra or releasing any other type of poison. You're basically suggesting Luffy fodderizes Magellan if the former warden is so weak in comparison he can't even use a single attack. Do you honestly believe that?


----------



## MYJC (May 11, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> How much of a "chance" does he need to use it? It's not like it takes charge up time or leaves him vulnerable or anything of the sort. It's just like bringing out a Hydra or releasing any other type of poison. You're basically suggesting Luffy fodderizes Magellan if the former warden is so weak in comparison he can't even use a single attack. Do you honestly believe that?




Certainly seemed to take a  in the anime (not canon, I know) and I didn't see anything in the manga to make me think otherwise. Not a huge amount of time but more than enough that Luffy (or anybody with decent speed and poison immunity) would be able to counter unless they were already on the ground.

It's not an attack that comes out instantly.


----------



## Coruscation (May 11, 2014)

So you're going by _the anime_ in order to say that an attack that the manga never remotely suggested had limitations in the form of being slow, or differentiated from Magellan's other moves in any other way than sheer lethality, is so slow that Luffy will fodderize Magellan before he can even use it.

=/


----------



## MYJC (May 11, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> So you're going by _the anime_ in order to say that an attack that the manga never remotely suggested had limitations in the form of being slow, or differentiated from Magellan's other moves in any other way than sheer lethality, is so slow that Luffy will fodderize Magellan before he can even use it.
> 
> =/



So you're saying that Kumite comes out near-instantly and can't be countered with speed? In that case it's INSANELY OP and will beat virtually anybody who's not a logia regardless of how strong they are. 

Any of Magellan's attacks could be countered if the opponent is fast enough to avoid them or hit Magellan before he attacks. And Magellan isn't that fast. The problem is that the vast majority of people don't have CoA or poison immunity and thus can't hit him without being poisoned.  

As soon as Luffy sees Magellan about to use Venom Demon he'll go for the KO. 

It's not that Magellan's attack is SLOW it's that Luffy is fast enough in comparison to Magellan to counter.


----------



## Gervin (May 11, 2014)

Luffy's gonna have to one-shot Magellan or at least finish the match pretty damn quickly if he has any shot at winning this.  The first hit Luffy lands on Magellan is going to make Magellan realize that he is a legitimate threat, and this is when he breaks out kinjite.  If Luffy's first attack is a Red Hawk to the face, then Luffy wins.  If it's a jet pistol or anything like that, Magellan ends it with kinjite.


----------



## Coruscation (May 11, 2014)

> So you're saying that Kumite comes out near-instantly and can't be countered with speed?



I'm saying it's a *normal freaking attack*. Under relatively standard conditions any fighter who is not horrendously outmatched will be capable of performing such basic actions as, you know, attacking. You are jumping to a ridiculous extreme where it's either all or nothing. No in-between. Black or white. Magellan gets fodderized so badly he can't even use an attack. That's stupid as hell and you have no basis for it. This is a guy equal to Shiryuu who Yami Teach said was going to be trouble. Who beat down Ivankov (more in the next paragraph on that). Who was chasing down a whole slew of dangerous prisoners including two Shichibukai by himself. But sure. He's going to get fodderized so hard he can't even attack. Think about what you're saying. It makes no sense. Luffy's not so far above Magellan he isn't going to get a tough fight from him.

Haki isn't some instant win button either. It only allows a fighting chance. DFs like Magellan's are still every bit as dangerous. Ivankov and Jimbei have Haki and both ran from Magellan and the former was put down when he tried to fight him without Kinjite even being used. Ivankov also has powerful ranged attacks and high enough speed to react to Kizaru attacking and get Luffy out of the way from his laser. So that's how valid the idea that Magellan isn't able to handle people with good speed and Haki is.


----------



## Rob (May 11, 2014)

Ooooohhh, Coru bolded some of his words and used the word "Freaking."


----------



## Gervin (May 11, 2014)

MYJC said:


> So you're saying that Kumite comes out near-instantly and can't be countered with speed? In that case it's INSANELY OP and will beat virtually anybody who's not a logia regardless of how strong they are.



Any high tier with good ranged (non-physical) attacks can easily handle kinjite.  Luffy has no such attack.


----------



## MYJC (May 11, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> I'm saying it's a *normal freaking attack*. Under relatively standard conditions any fighter who is not horrendously outmatched will be capable of performing such basic actions as, you know, attacking. You are jumping to a ridiculous extreme where it's either all or nothing. No in-between. Black or white. Magellan gets fodderized so badly he can't even use an attack. That's stupid as hell and you have no basis for it. This is a guy equal to Shiryuu who Yami Teach said was going to be trouble. Who beat down Ivankov (more in the next paragraph on that). Who was chasing down a whole slew of dangerous prisoners including two Shichibukai by himself. But sure. He's going to get fodderized so hard he can't even attack. Think about what you're saying. It makes no sense. Luffy's not so far above Magellan he isn't going to get a tough fight from him.
> 
> Haki isn't some instant win button either. It only allows a fighting chance. DFs like Magellan's are still every bit as dangerous. Ivankov and Jimbei have Haki and both ran from Magellan and the former was put down when he tried to fight him without Kinjite even being used. Ivankov also has powerful ranged attacks and high enough speed to react to Kizaru attacking and get Luffy out of the way from his laser. So that's how valid the idea that Magellan isn't able to handle people with good speed and Haki is.




So assumption here is - despite Luffy being physically stronger, much faster, more proficient in haki, and having a high degree of poison immunity - that right at the outset of the match, Magellan is just gonna be like "Kinjite" and get an insta-win. 

That seems unlikely and would make Kumite pretty OP in my eyes. Even if he did that, Luffy would likely be able to knock him out before succumbing to the poison (considering he has CoA and immunity) and would technically get the win anyway. I think people are forgetting that pre-skip Luffy's G2 pistol did significant damage to Magellan. One pistol from current Luffy is likely to be a KO. I just can't buy Magellan whipping out Kinjite and getting an insta-win before Luffy can land even one attack. 

Magellan is similar to Enel in that he's quite powerful because of his devil fruit, but physically he's pretty unimpressive and is only mid-tier in terms of durability. That's just his weakness. Usually that doesn't matter because people can't hit him anyway, but Luffy would be an exception. 


So I guess what I'm saying is that I think Luffy can KO Magellan with a pistol before Magellan can KO him with Kinjite. 

Jinbei and Ivankov running from Magellan is neither here nor there, they don't have poison immunity or knowledge, and we don't know how proficient they are with CoA.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 11, 2014)

Magellan was crying with Pre TS Luffy's Bazooka .

One good Elephant and he's down .


----------



## Coruscation (May 11, 2014)

> So assumption here is - despite Luffy being physically stronger, much faster, more proficient in haki, and having a high degree of poison immunity - that right at the outset of the match, Magellan is just gonna be like "Kinjite" and get an insta-win



No =/ That's one galaxy-sized strawman from you. Like I said you seem capable of seeing this in nothing else than black and white. Why is it that either Magellan is so utterly fodderized he can't even attack or he insta-wins? I mean really? Since when is that how fights in this series usually play out?



> I think people are forgetting that pre-skip Luffy's G2 pistol did significant damage to Magellan. One pistol from current Luffy is likely to be a KO.



No it's just you picking and choosing like people always do instead of taking a logical holistic view =/ Multiple people took hits from pre TS Luffy and reacted like they were substantially hurt even though the attacks should logically have done minimal damage. Let's compare. 

Blackbeard was sent flying, bleeding, sweating and screaming from a Jet Pistol. Garp was sent flying and bleeding from a Jet Pistol. Magellan got on his knees and coughed up blood but did not go flying from a Jet _Bazooka_, he took a Twin Pistol with absolutely no reaction at all and he blocked a Wax Stamp from Luffy without budging. What were you saying again? Magellan took significant damage so he's going to get easily KO'd by current Luffy? The fact is he took hits from Luffy better than both Garp and Blackbeard, on a strict interpretation of the relevant panels. And in the interest of logically interpretating what that means, these scenes have one thing in common. The guy who got hit only reacted in that way because they were letting themselves get hit or were unprepared for the attack. It does NOT mean that current Luffy hitting them would do catastrophic damage. The question now is whether you are up to the task of acknowledging your biased and selective interpretation of events now that I've shown how wrong you were. Or is this where you start giving me a series of excuses as to why it "doesn't count" with Garp and Teach but it oh-so-conveniently does with Magellan? I've seen the latter far too many times but I hope you will surprise me.



> Jinbei and Ivankov running from Magellan is neither here nor there, they don't have poison immunity or knowledge, and we don't know how proficient they are with CoA.



Ivankov the highly intelligent Revolutionary commander who was in ID for a decade and spied on the whole prison planning an eventual escape does not have knowledge on Magellan? What?? We know he can use COA. We have good speed feats from him. He smacked Magellan in the head with the same physical strength that sent Kuma flying and all it did was cause a bleeding wound that didn't slow the Warden down in the least. Why don't you acknowledge these feats? Jimbei has powerful ranged moves and can even attack with shockwaves. He still ran.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 11, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Magellan was crying with Pre TS Luffy's Bazooka .


Blackbeard also went down screaming from a G2 attack, and that guy went on to take a bisento slash and quake punch from Whitebeard, and a shockwave from Sengoku.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 11, 2014)

I didn't mean crying by crying, I meant getting real damaged by .

And Blackbeard has a condition, he receives more pain . 

Anyway, Magellan admited himself that he was surprised that a attack by a " cornered rat " could do that, so Luffy damaged him for real, and if he continued with two another bazookas Magellan would be down for good .

One Luffy's Haki G2 punch is way stronger than bazookas Pre TS .


----------



## Rob (May 11, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Magellan was crying with Pre TS Luffy's Bazooka .
> 
> One good Elephant and he's down .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 11, 2014)

Prove he has durability to receive it when he was on his knees with bazooka .


----------



## Forcer (May 11, 2014)

I think its perfectly normal for a character that receives a jet bazooka on his belly to not be able to be standing perfectly on 2 feet right after receiving the blow

Mag still got back up without any signs of damage and received a second powerful blow and that time it didn't have any particular negative effect on him

Mag also stood on the same place he received the blow, he didn't move, other characters are sent flying by Luffy with weaker attacks


----------



## Rob (May 11, 2014)

Where've you been, Forcer?  

Yea, Luffy bringing down Magellan with a bazooka is no different from him bringing down Teach or Garp with a pistol... 

But I bet they'd get one-shotted by EGG too, huh?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 11, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Where've you been, Forcer?
> 
> Yea, Luffy bringing down Magellan with a bazooka is no different from him bringing down *Teach* or *Garp *with a pistol...
> 
> But I bet they'd get one-shotted by EGG too, huh?



Excessive pain . And let Luffy to save Ace .

Teach was okay after that, just the pain was big . Garp being serious and Luffy would have break his fist touching Garp . Magellan, would not be able to take 2-3 more of those . While both of them(Garp and Teach) would take 10 of those and still be conscious and good to go .


Luffy's only problem with Magellan was touching him . Luffy has Haki, he won't touch Magellan directly until he pulls of Kinjite, and when(More like IF, since he can't take 2 Elephants) he pulls Kinjite out, Luffy just has to stay away . Luffy is faster, way faster . If Pre TS Luffy could fight with him in equal terms, Magellan is not touching Post TS anytime soon .


----------



## Gervin (May 11, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Excessive pain . And let Luffy to save Ace .
> 
> Teach was okay after that, just the pain was big . Garp being serious and Luffy would have break his fist touching Garp . Magellan, would not be able to take 2-3 more of those . While both of them(Garp and Teach) would take 10 of those and still be conscious and good to go .
> 
> ...



Not saying I agree or disagree with the gist of the post, but how was Luffy ever fighting on equal terms with Magellan?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 11, 2014)

Gervin said:


> Not saying I agree or disagree with the gist of the post, but how was Luffy ever fighting on equal terms with Magellan?



If you see, I was talking about speed there . In speed Luffy was a match for Magellan . Now it's a faster, stronger Luffy that can touch him . Remember what he did with a few punches . Imagine those punches stronger, and now Luffy can punch without the poison problem(Until Kinjite, but he can get away from Kinjite) .


----------



## Gervin (May 11, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> If you see, I was talking about speed there . In speed Luffy was a match for Magellan . Now it's a faster, stronger Luffy that can touch him . Remember what he did with a few punches . Imagine those punches stronger, and now Luffy can punch without the poison problem(Until Kinjite, but he can get away from Kinjite) .



Ok, gotchya.


----------



## convict (May 11, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Magellan was crying with Pre TS Luffy's Bazooka .
> 
> One good Elephant and he's down .



Who do you think has better durability, Gladius or Magellan?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 11, 2014)

Gladius didn't receive a Elephant IIRC . But Magellan .


----------



## convict (May 11, 2014)

Elephant or not the Gear 2 attack Gladius received should be far stronger than the one Magellan received right? If he we are to take Magellan's reaction to Luffy's attack at face value then this current one should have laid him flat.


----------



## Coruscation (May 11, 2014)

If we take Magellan's reaction to Jet Bazooka at face value the extraordinarily pertinent question as to why Jimbei didn't simply walk up to Magellan and send him flying at a million miles per hour with one punch also arises. Poisoning isn't _such_ a big problem if it only happens to one guy when Ivankov is around. We all saw what Luffy did to the likes of beefed up Hody with standard Jet moves and Jimbei can easily match those as seen.

Simply put people need to learn that internal consistency matters. Otherwise the story very quickly becomes a total mess. This situation is no different than how we don't think Jozu really used full power when he hit Crocodile in the face. Just like that Magellan was simply taken off guard by Luffy's sudden outburst of power and didn't guard himself. Similar to how Garp was sent flying because he was relaxed and made no effort to resist the blow. From the next moment onwards he didn't have the slightest trouble dealing with anything Luffy attempted to do.


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2014)

Magellan gets knocked the fuck out.


*clap* *clap*  come on people Luffy is going after Flamingo, let's try to keep up with the manga.


----------



## Rob (May 11, 2014)

Canute trolling again


----------



## convict (May 11, 2014)

Actually, living as a prisoner in the deepest corner of Impel Down works wonders for restoring your power and then some.

Just look at Crocodile's performance in Impel Down itself and then the war. I'm surprised more pirates don't exploit such a handy resource.


----------



## Canute87 (May 12, 2014)

convict said:


> Actually, living as a prisoner in the deepest corner of Impel Down works wonders for restoring your power and then some.
> 
> Just look at Crocodile's performance in Impel Down itself and then the war. I'm surprised more pirates don't exploit such a handy resource.



Croc had months to cope with the conditions.  Jinbei was dropped in there for a most a week was constantly getting beaten and immediately had to go into a fight.  Need time to recuperate son.


----------



## Bule08 (May 12, 2014)

I like to believe Magellan has one of those powers that could topple even the strongest of people.. Luffy has 'plot armor' (is that what you call it?) but we don't take that into consideration, do we? The poison would just be too much to avoid, even now. He's super strong.

Has anyone ever wondered if Luffy could kind of seal all of his orifices (even the corners of his eyes!) to momentarily shield against something like poison? I just think of so many things you could do with the power of rubber..


----------



## convict (May 12, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Croc had months to cope with the conditions.  Jinbei was dropped in there for a most a week was constantly getting beaten and immediately had to go into a fight.  Need time to recuperate son.



Your argument is that he needed to recover from Impel Down. Yet, Croc didn't because he stayed their longer. That doesn't make sense. If Impel down is so bad then staying longer should indicate a longer recovery. 

The one thing I will say is that Jinbei was getting hit by the Demon Guards. However, not once was there an indication that this handicapped him greatly. People on his level should really still be able to fight well even with such beatings. The man has enough endurance to fight Ace for 5 days straight. Law even after taking attacks from both Doflamingo and Fujitora still had so much left in the tank, although yes in his case he was understandably not at full power afterwards. You'd think Jinbei would be fine after taking hits from someone so far beneath him. If there was any handicap at all it would not be enough to make a difference. This isn't real life. This is One Piece.


----------



## Captain Altintop (May 12, 2014)

Magellan still wins, very high diff.  lol at people arguing with pre skip jet bazooka ... go to hell xD


----------



## Rob (May 12, 2014)

Magellan>Jimbei though


----------



## Canute87 (May 12, 2014)

convict said:


> Your argument is that he needed to recover from Impel Down. Yet, Croc didn't because he stayed their longer. That doesn't make sense. If Impel down is so bad then staying longer should indicate a longer recovery.
> .



Croc didn't look half anywhere near as beat up as jinbei was.  The Marines were trying to get Jinbei to change his mind about the fighting against Whitebeard that's why he looked the way he did. 

Croc had his beatings too but he's been there much longer and has had time to recuperate from his injuries so he wasn't getting beatings as much as when he just arrived as a sort of welcoming gift I suppose.


Jinbei was still getting his ass beat.


----------



## Lawliet (May 12, 2014)

^Yup. They were going to make some sushi out of him, he's lucky Luffy happened. 
________


----------



## Bule08 (May 14, 2014)

Luffy is awesome and saves the day and all.. but Croc is better


----------



## Canute87 (May 14, 2014)

Hell even Ivankov was gimped.


----------



## Shanks (May 15, 2014)

Luffy should be able to win this. We don't know if haki can counter Kinjite or not, but I'm going to say yes. And CoA is more than likely able to protect him from poison.


----------

